# Ozai got a haircut :) *pic overloaddd lmao*



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

So last wednesday Ozai got his ears cropped! The doc that a friend recommended to us was about an hour away so we went with him, very happy with the results! He got his ears re-taped Saturday and we got to see them, they are already standing and look really good can't wait to see them again on Wednesday we go back for another taping! Also, we took some pictures of Ozai and I's stacking practice today, keep in mind I am a noob and have never stacked a dog or taught a dog to stack, so it's definitely a work in progress!

















after his re-taping in the car on the way home








































OH also, excuse my ridiculous faces, i was concentrating LOL
































the sheet was sliding and his feet were about to fall into the sink lmao








Hubby wanted to feel like he was doing something so he did a lil "practice" with Rudi, what he got was a handful of drool lmaoooooo

















thanks for looking!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

He is freaking adorable !


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

awww cant wait to see with the tape off he looks great and your doing a great job stacking him.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Sooo cute can't wait to see him untaped


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks all he is a little pistol he is a nutball but i love him to pieces! as far as stacking goes, we are taking it one day at a time, it's a big learning process for me right now!!! it looks good cuz he looks so good  haha!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

OMG I want to squish his little face!!! LOL! He is so darn cute! Looking good


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

He's looking good. I'm hurting on the dog stacking department...a lot like your husband as well lol but u look like u got it undercontrol


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Very cute looking dog!!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> OMG I want to squish his little face!!! LOL! He is so darn cute! Looking good


I squish his face all the time, it is sooooooooo adorable! 


NoWuCmEnOwU... said:


> He's looking good. I'm hurting on the dog stacking department...a lot like your husband as well lol but u look like u got it undercontrol


Thanks for the compliments, I am trying very hard LOL! hubby hasn't gotten any of the tips I have and i'm not good at teaching so he was just trying to imitate me lol i guess i should take some time and teach him the little bit that i know! lol!


jmejiaa said:


> Very cute looking dog!!


Thanks so much! <3


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Lol please teach me too!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

They both look great! Can't wait to see them after that tape comes off. I was going to ask you if he was going to get them done in your first thread, but forgot lol


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Such a cute puppy!!!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

NoWuCmEnOwU... said:


> Lol please teach me too!


I looked up some stacking vids on youtube, and also looked up some past threads in the search here on gopitbull and searched the net. got some tips from some friends, but im definitely a visual person when it comes to this!


American_Pit13 said:


> They both look great! Can't wait to see them after that tape comes off. I was going to ask you if he was going to get them done in your first thread, but forgot lol


Lol yeah the hubby always wanted our male to have cropped ears and BTK recommended it so we decided to go for it 


Mach0 said:


> Such a cute puppy!!!


Thanks Freddie!!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

OMG MEGAN! Love them and I just love hims! He is a baby Cochise now for sure!
I love this pic...








He even has that Cochise "I'm excited" look in his eyes









LOOOOOOVE IT! Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG he's so cute he looks just like his daddy


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

He looks so handsome even with his ears all tapped up. And You know I love me some Rudi.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

He is gonna be just as handsome as his dad!I can't wait to see him in the future.And I think you did a good job stacking him


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

OMG soo cute... both of u.. lol... good job on the stacking .. looks good to me


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

omg, so adorable, he looks like he has one of those cat ear headbands on!! And the stack does look wonderful!

I've been meaning to try some stacking with Akasha just for fun. The first time I ever tried she would move into a GSD stack! lol


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> OMG MEGAN! Love them and I just love hims! He is a baby Cochise now for sure!
> I love this pic...
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Lauren I think he is going to be a stunner just like his daddy for sure, and they do have that same look in those pics! Ozai likes to do crazy zoomies at LEAST 2 times a day. lmao



kg420 said:


> OMG he's so cute he looks just like his daddy


thanks Krystal, we think so too 


Rudy4747 said:


> He looks so handsome even with his ears all tapped up. And You know I love me some Rudi.


Thanks Rudy!! And Rudi says thanks  lol


dixieland said:


> He is gonna be just as handsome as his dad!I can't wait to see him in the future.And I think you did a good job stacking him


Thank you thank you, we are practicing everyday 


cEElint said:


> OMG soo cute... both of u.. lol... good job on the stacking .. looks good to me


LOL Ozai and I say thanks lots  


Chevys And Pitties said:


> omg, so adorable, he looks like he has one of those cat ear headbands on!! And the stack does look wonderful!
> 
> I've been meaning to try some stacking with Akasha just for fun. The first time I ever tried she would move into a GSD stack! lol


Thanks a lot, we call him alien boy with his ears all taped up lol! As far as stacking goes, practice and treats go a long way lol! My other dog Belle, anytime you try to stack her she just collapses. lol pathetic


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

who is the dam again?


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

She is CH Kimora from Moore Kennels!
a couple of her


----------

